# Ruger as he grows - **pic heavy**



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Figured I'll make one Ruger thread & add pictures of him as he grows, explores, learns, etc. This way they're all in one spot  I also started a blog for him on Wordpress. These are only a few from my FB album for him

Ruger when I picked him from the litter, 12/26/14 @ 5½ weeks:









The day we brought him home, 1/6/15 @ 7 weeks (sorry for the quality, my camera was acting as though it was a potato with a lens  ):

















8 weeks old. He kept trying to get in the tub with me, so I let him. Then he changed his mind 

























9 weeks old.









9½ weeks old, he came to work with me and stole everyone's attention. They're asking for a repeat visit  

















10 weeks old

































10½ weeks, looks like mini-GSD









Just under 11 weeks, had a literal field day 

























We took a selfie:









11 weeks old:









I have to upload some pretty fun ones from my DSLR, just gotta find the cable - captures action and better quality pics.

I take at least one picture of him everyday, so I can have something similar to the Time Lapse Puppy on YouTube (who liked one of Ruger's Instagram pics, thought that was cool!). I'll probably be adding tons of pics to this thread!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

OK ... that is one seriously sweet puppy face! :wub:


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Such a cutie!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger had a great Sunday, after that pesky vet visit was over! (Though he did walk away two Milkbones happier)... got another distemper booster, then it was off to lunch! 

Had lunch at a dog friendly restaurant next to a marina, gorgeous views and never busy because its so "far out" compared to their other location (close to our house though). Everyone wanted to pet some Ruger! He did a great job ignoring some kid who kept standing just far enough away from him and staring, then weirdly petting him and trying to feed him grass (where are kids' parents these days??) Many comments on how handsome he was. Someone else had a small dog with them, and I was proud of him for not chewing it's ears LOL. (He loves to chew his sister's ears).

























Then we gave him his first proper puppy play date at our friend's house. They rescued a Pittie pup around Halloween - a litter had been dumped at their hunt club, so some of the members each took a dog home with them. Lucy's about 5 months old, small still though. She's used to playing with a 100+lb Rottie, and thought it was pretty awesome she was the bigger pup for a change! They played for a couple hours, wore his little butt out. Finally got to see the "rough" GSD play face. Didn't get any real good pics of them playing, the focus & flash on my camera was going crazy since it was getting dark.









Earlier Sunday, while waiting for the BF to get home from a morning errand:

















Do I want the stick? Or the leaf? Stick? Leaf?....DECISIONS?!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Tara, Ruger is so cute! I would start a picture thread for Bash, but all the pictures would be the same... Blurry image that I try to take quickly before frostbite sets in on my fingers!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's adorable :wub: They grow up so fast!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Nikki!  Would love some Bash pics when it warms up then! 

Shanna, Thanks & yes they do!! The BF was getting on me yesterday about following Ruger around with a camera lol. He asked how many pictures I was going to take everyday of him. I said as many as I can cuz he wont stay this little forever, and he's always doing something cute or looking handsome! 

I have a whole slew of them on my DSLR that catches better action shots of him playing with the cat, and his toys ... haven't even begun to upload them to my computer / FB album!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Ruger is so adorable!! Great photos!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Time for some more Ruger pictures... Lil dude is just under 20lb now, still small but growing like a weed for sure. He's 13 weeks 2 days today. I brought him to work with me on Tuesday (expecting to leave a few hours early, then being denied - at least I had great company  ) I STILL cant find my stupid cable for my DSLR - took some nice pictures near the water on Sunday while at SEWE '15, and still have all the others I want to upload.

*Pics from 2/14 - 12 weeks 4 days*
Got my boy a Valentine's present, which is one of his new favorite toys now

















^^ I <3 Feets ^^ 

Made a pile of toys, then flopped in them









*Pics from 2/15 - 12 weeks 5 days*
Getting him used to the marsh / water areas, since we are big with crabbing, fishing, and being on the water. It was too cold to go too much IN the water though.









Tired boy after the excitement of SEWE & meeting tons of dogs and people









There was momentary ear flop! (I'm crossing my fingers for wonky ears)









*Pics from 2/17 - 13 weeks old*
He looks a lot bigger in this picture than I think he really is!









Figured out what my boy does with his day:









"Mama, I helped you with work!"









All 3 of the pups cooperating for a pic - their birthday present to me lol


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

Stick? Leaf? ... Stick?!... Leaf?!...

I've seen that difficult decision in progress haha Ruger is adorable!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I hope some of the above pictures aren't too large - I tried resizing them but ran out of edit time... 

And this one got left off!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

This one got left off during the edit too.... him & his usual playmate Nero, having a "who's gonna make the first move" moment


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Ruger is a great looking pup!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

haha he is so CUTE! Loved your pictures! Seeing all these puppy's makes me want another one! lol


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Loved your photos. Ruger is such a cute pup. :wub: Really nice photo of the 3 dogs.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

That was so nice! He grew so much! BTW, he is a good worker..was that filing he was doing, or shredding..


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Love the tub shot! Are you gonna pull that out years down the road and show everyone and embarrasshim?


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> That was so nice! He grew so much! BTW, he is a good worker..was that filing he was doing, or shredding..


He works better than some people on the payroll lol! He filed, then shredded  



Stonevintage said:


> Love the tub shot! Are you gonna pull that out years down the road and show everyone and embarrass him?


Now that you mention it, I think I will  I swear he gets embarrassed when I give him kisses in public too!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

This weekend we had a day warm enough to go to the beach. Water was still chilly, but bearable enough for me to run into in bare feet a few times to make sure the tennis ball didn't leave with the tide! Of course, all the fun action shots are on my DSLR  He'll be 14 weeks tomorrow.

First we went to a dog-friendly/based restaurant called Parson Jack's. The manager came over to tell us Sunday is "Bacon for dogs!" Day. Had one guy come out who works with the sheriff's office to say how happy Ru looked. Talked about their GSD bomb dog, and the Belgians they use as well.









Then it was off to our favorite beach, which is even quiet in the summertime. The next "section" over had a Great Dane puppy prancing in the surf. Ruger had never been to the beach before. He chased his tennis ball & ball on a rope all over the place. He did find digging up shells and running off with them even more exciting, and finished his trip with attempts to "kill" the sand (in the pic, he's plotting his next sand attack). 









After that it was off to the BF's mom's house to pick up a belated birthday present. She's got a 3-4 year old brindle Boston Terrier named Waldo that adores our BT. They are light years different when it comes to playing with Ruger - ours just stands there stupidly while he tries to play - Waldo was ready for action!


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

Ruger Monster said:


>


I think this is my favorite lol he does look like such a happy boy! He and B'Elanna could pass as littermates lol


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Asten said:


> I think this is my favorite lol he does look like such a happy boy! He and B'Elanna could pass as littermates lol


I posted that picture with "Be still, my heart" as the caption on FB ... cuz that handsome face gives my heart some happy flutters  Its one of my favorites of him so far too.

I always think him & B'Elanna could be siblings! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Ruger is too cool!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Adorable pics. Love them all. I WANT A PUPPY!! They are so cute; learning about the world and reacting to stuff going on around them. I'm jealous.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Uploaded the pictures from my DSLR  Now we can have kitty-play action photos, and some beach fun pictures! 
It actually had pics as far back as the week we got him ... aww my tiny terror has grown so much!


















































































Kitty-Play! Nero grabs his legs and cleans them lol

















Trying to play with Jasmine:









And goofy face  









Older pic of him & Jasmine, but I love his little tongue out when he boops her.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics of Ruger!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Way overdue for some Ruger-Roo pics! 

My big handsome gentleman turned 16 weeks yesterday, 27lbs, and still growing like a weed. 

Sunday we met up with my coworker / friend & her husband for lunch at our favorite pup-friendly restaurant by the water. Ruger did AWESOME. A few kids walked by in a group, very closely to him, dangling their hands lower near his head ... he ignored them and basked in the sun. He is incredibly well-behaved when we go out... at home he's another story  Afterward, we went to a quiet boat landing because it was a nice 75ºF out and we had some water time. He was more interested in splashing around and running back and forth, though he did get his tennis ball out of the water a couple times. Was pretty funny when he didn't realize the water got deeper the further out you go  

Mama - Ruger selfie :wub:









16 weeks picture









Happy dog = happy mom!









"I got this, dad taught me how to drive..."









Playing in the creek

















Post-water sun


















And all 3 of the dogs the other night. If only I could get the cats to join in


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos!! He is growing fast. Such a cutie!! He has so much expression in his face.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh I love these pictures of Ruger and watch how he grows :wub: Especially since I also have a little man who is almost the same age. What amazes me is how different their sizes are. Do you know how much the parents weighed of your little man?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics. Once Donner got in the ocean in Carmel I couldn't get him out of the water... You may have created a monster... Hahaha


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

kelbonc said:


> Great photos!! He is growing fast. Such a cutie!! He has so much expression in his face.


Thanks!  



Regen said:


> Oh I love these pictures of Ruger and watch how he grows :wub: Especially since I also have a little man who is almost the same age. What amazes me is how different their sizes are. Do you know how much the parents weighed of your little man?


His mom was 80-85lb, his dad was just over 100lb. 
He's been pretty small the entire time I've had him... when I brought him home at 7 weeks, he was only 5lb, and when I brought him to the vet for his 8 week shots, he was 6.8lb & they noticed he had coccidia. Most people think he's a lot younger than he is, but this weekend FINALLY someone else who has a GSD guesstimated him at 4 months lol. He'll be 4 mo on 3/18, so they were close!
How big is your little guy?  



RZZNSTR said:


> Great pics. Once Donner got in the ocean in Carmel I couldn't get him out of the water... You may have created a monster... Hahaha


Hahaha I had my fingers crossed he'd love the water, because during the summer that's where you can find me  We go crabbing, fishing, and to the beach a lot. Getting a boat this year, so he'll be able to go out on that with us as well  We had our house built where it is so we'd be closer to the waterways & our favorite quiet-year-round beach! 

Of course, I HAVE seen the video of the GSD having a temper tantrum about having to get out of the water!


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

How fun!! He looks like such a fun loving boy  I'd love to take B'Elanna to a river or a pond and see if she'd like the water as much as Ruger does. Great pics! B'Elanna is 14 weeks (tomorrow) and we're loving seeing Ruger's 16 week pics as an example of how she'll look soon  :wub:


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

My boy turned 17 weeks yesterday, is 4 months old today. I bought him an oinking pig per the recommendation of someone at the store, saying its outlasted her strong chewers and they love it ... oh what have I done? He hasn't stopped making that thing oink since I gave it to him. Video coming soon, once it finishes uploading to YT ...


A rare moment where his sister played with him Sunday:

















And Jasmine trying to tell us she needs to referee (At least thats the caption I've given it - "Mommmm! I need to break them up!"









This past weekend it was close to 80F out, so back to the water we went. He loves oyster shell clusters  I spent more time fetching the ball from the water than he did, but throw an oyster shell cluster in there and he'd shove his face in the water until he found it. 

















































































This was about 2 weeks ago, cracked me up... BF laughed too, then called me an enabler for laughing LOL

















Expressions that made me giggle:

















Went to a dog park on Saturday also ... it rained and was muddy. The animal shelter had held an event, it was Ruger's first trip out. I know dog parks don't rank high on a lot of people's lists, but it was a good time and no issues or threat of issues while we were there! Ruger had on a green bow because it was all St. Patties themed events, though we missed walking in the parade earlier that day.

































There was another GSD there, his owner was on the bench next to us - he'd come over & sniff Ruger, then walk away lol. We joked Jack (his name) was thinking "nope, he ain't mine!"









And, 17 weeks picture, from his 'picture-a-day' pic.









Ruger & Jasmine earlier


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

And the YT video of my Oink-Monster.






(He even tried to share with Jasmine at one point lol)


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey Tara, don't you just love the way dogs stick their noses in each others butt to say 'hello'. . Nice pictures, Ruger is very cute!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

That is one adorable pup! He does look happy!!!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Hey Tara, don't you just love the way dogs stick their noses in each others butt to say 'hello'. . Nice pictures, Ruger is very cute!


Oh yes, they made a butt-sniff train LOL 
Gnat gets mad when he sniffs her butt, but she'll stick her whole face up in there on him  

He should be having a play date with his Pittie pup friend Lucy soon - hopefully I can get better pics this time!



Kyleigh said:


> That is one adorable pup! He does look happy!!!!


Thanks! He's pretty darn spoiled, and knows he's his mama's love :wub: I like to think he'll have no reason to ever be unhappy


----------



## truff (Apr 24, 2014)

Such a cute dog!, I miss the time when mine was a pup, they grow up so fast.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Pictures from this weekend - Ruger's first trip out of town with us (and our first time having to seek out a pet friendly hotel  )











































My ABSOLUTE FAVORITE picture of him right now :wub: :wub: 









At work with me Monday after his vet appt:









"No dogs on the leather couch"


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He's a great looking boy! Congrats!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

He likes westerns? He's so cute and growing like mad.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Nikitta said:


> He likes westerns? He's so cute and growing like mad.


Of all the times we've watched TV with him around, it's the ONLY time he's ever perked up, looked at the TV, then came over to lay down where he could watch - must be an old western fan


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

lol I can't believe how much he looks like B'Elanna in most of these. They could so easily pass as siblings. I know several look "similar" while they're growing up, but their similarities are just amazing lol


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

What a cutie! I love those ears


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

What a cute pup! He's going to be one handsome dog!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the compliments  Ruger enjoys hearing me read them to him.



Asten said:


> lol I can't believe how much he looks like B'Elanna in most of these. They could so easily pass as siblings. I know several look "similar" while they're growing up, but their similarities are just amazing lol


It is! I swear when I look at your posts of B'Elanna, it's like Ruger's twin when he was at that stage  




Cartar said:


> Looks like you guys have great fun with Ruger and like to say all picture are great but like the most where Ruger was watching TV. Do share more pictures of Ruger please.


There will never be a shortage of Ruger pictures  Especially with nicer weather coming up, there's lots of exploring & fun to be had! Everything is more fun when he can come with :wub:


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

Ruger Monster said:


> Of all the times we've watched TV with him around, it's the ONLY time he's ever perked up, looked at the TV, then came over to lay down where he could watch - must be an old western fan


B'Elanna sat on the couch with us (between me and hubby) the other night to watch Arrow  That's the only one she's really shown interest in yet. She likes to watch video games, too, though. Maybe she'll be a comics fan!


----------

